# nike snowboarding???



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh God...



> I feel like they wont be to confy.


You feel like they wont be comfy? Really? what part of you feels this? your feet? please expand on WHY. I find alot of their shoes comfy, why wont their boots be?



> How good can they possibly be?


How good can they be? as good as they make them. They could be the best or they could be the worst, how do i answer this? im sure it'll take a few years for them to come right but im sure they will get it right. It will also depend on your foot shape and size.



> they look kinda dope


In my opinion they look crap, although i can see them being all the rage in the 12-18 year old crowd that sits at the top of the park. They look like an airforce version of those super high top chucks that some goth chicks wear.



> but i feel like its also selling out














> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK? HAVE YOU HEARD ANYTHING? HOW MUCH?


I have heard they have signed Danny Way... i think.
and you'll probably find a bit more info through these threads and their links

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/6350-nike-snowboarding.html

NIKE SNOW - NikeSB.org


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

these boots have been in development for years. and personally i think they look terrible. every mad steezy yo in a basketball jerzey is gonna have em when they actually come out.

didnt av write up a review on these a few months ago?


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

They just seem really heavy. It seems like they just put money into what looks good not its use.Which makes them more money. But i dont know much about them thats why i was asking. An T.J. haha thats exactly what i was thinking to, about the jersey wearing guys. Everyone has there prefrence and i tend to like the nike dunks, which is what the boot is modeled after but not in high top form. nzboardlife compared them to the high top converse yet they look nothing like chuck taylors that goths wear.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

OH and thanks for the links they helped out alot. An i take it back they are not dope at all. I only saw the all black and white ones and all white ones which are ok. The rest are plane ass ugly!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Check out Shred Betties: Women's Snowboarding Magazine in the gear section I wrote a review of them from when I first had interaction at SIA. Frankly I don't think they have it dialed this year.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i compared them to chuck taylors in the sense that they look like stupid mockeries of a good shoe, not to say they looked exactly like them... Do you not understand?


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

sure. thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

heh i think they look kinda cool. i'd say give them a couple years and they will be pretty comfy, i love my p-rods right now. i'd probably throw down on another pair of boots i know are legit rather than just get them cuz they look cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

sell out corporate johnny come latelys...chant down babylon mon...don't buy it support real snowboarders and snowboard companies.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i think they look hideous, and i love nike shoes


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> sell out corporate johnny come latelys...chant down babylon mon...don't buy it support real snowboarders and snowboard companies.


So I assume you'll only be going to a few tiny ski hills? Because almost all the good ones are owned by corporations. And considering almost every brand is a subsidiary of some larger brand, you won't be left with many options for gear.

If you're gonna hate on Nike, hate on em for their product. Because if you're gonna hate on people for having a lot of money, you'll need a new hobby, cuz they all do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

SpringheelJack said:


> If you're gonna hate on Nike, hate on em for their product. Because if you're gonna hate on people for having a lot of money, you'll need a new hobby, cuz they all do.


We can also hate them on their business practice for using child labor. Although in these days, which large corporation won't take advantage of third world countries to make more profit per product? That said, my Nike shoes are quite comfortable. But some of them don't last long (around 3 to 6 months). Hopefully their boots won't be as fragile as the shoes I've bought.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

I tried on their new boots at a shop in Salt Lake City a couple weeks ago. They seemed like a decent enough boot. I'm not too hot on the colorway & styling, but thats not too terribly important to me anyway. 

Just a few of my impressions:

Packaging was nicer than any other brand I've seen. Not important either, but a nice touch.
Some nice lacing tech. There's a nice zonal lacing gadget on the outer lace, and a pull tab on the inner lace to help loosen the inner harness easily.
Fit is totally subjective, but these were a little loose on my heel, and felt pretty small & narrow in the toe box. For comparison, I've worn comfortably DC Allegience, Burton Hails & Sabbaths, 32 Lashed.
Non-articulating cuff is a turnoff for me, I think thats why my heel felt loose.
I didn't like the velcro band on the outside of the boot. It was nice for tightening up the top of the boot, but added bulk and got in the way every time I tied and untied them. 
Weight seemed about average, not super heavy, but they're not ultralights either.
Price seemed about fair too. I think they'd be more competitive at $200, but $250 isn't bad, especially if they hold up well.

Seemed like a pretty good boot. I wouldn't buy them or dismiss them simply for their brand, but if they fit my foot well, and I was looking for new boots, I'd for sure consider them.


----------

